# how long to soak corks ?



## Twintrades (May 8, 2012)

How long should i soak corks in a meta solution ??

should i store upright for a couple days or lay flat ??


----------



## homer (May 8, 2012)

How long should i soak corks in a meta solution ?? Dont soak! A little spray and you're good to go.

should i store upright for a couple days or lay flat ?? If we're talking about wine bottles standing up for a few days is good.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2012)

I agree with Homer. Actually I never soak or spray my corks.


----------



## Gr8zins (May 9, 2012)

One of my best investments was a floor corker. I cork dry and it is effortless. It has an amazing mechanical advantage. Did the soaking with the hand corker before needing lots of elbow grease. Other than making them slide in a little easier, I am not sure if you really need to soak at all.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2012)

Agreed, soaking can ruin the corks! Of using s hand corker then gently spritz them at most. If you have a floor corker then the best wsy is to put dome kmeta in a bucket and some corks in a colander above the kmeya and thr put on lid and let the SO2 fumes do the work.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (May 9, 2012)

I throw the specific quantity of corks needed for a batch into my wide mouth jug of K-meta, give it a quick shake to get them all sanitized (since you don't know if the person that bagged them washed their hands after using the bathroom), then pull them out of that into another container and start corking. I use the synthetic corks. I'll also have to say that purchasing a floor corker was the best money spent. The hand corker is collecting dust now.


----------



## Flem (May 9, 2012)

Don't soak the corks. Like Wade said, let the gas emitted by the K-meta sanitize them for you. If you put them in the bottle wet, they'll be difficult to get out.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 9, 2012)

I hope to be doing my first bottling this weekend and will probably use a corkidor instead of soaking. I plan to simply put a small colander in a five gallon bucket. Corks go in the colander and some k-meta goes inthe bottom of the bucket. Lid goes on. It's just skeeter pee, so I'm going to use synthetic corks that came with a Vino Italiano kit. 

I've read too many bad things about soaking to want to risk it.


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2012)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha.......... 



Runningwolf said:


> Actually I never soak or spray my corks.


----------



## rocket man (May 9, 2012)

Did someone say cork soaker? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXTP_Jz814[/ame]


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 9, 2012)

I don't soak them either - i have a bowl that i put some solution in - dip them in it shake off - stick in the corker and insert - it does help the cork go in - but i use synthetic corks...


----------



## NoSnob (May 9, 2012)

You guys are definitely too much.

Is this where someone recommends the definitive video about cork soaking? It would explain to some newbies about the prior posts & Bwwaaaaahhaha! I remember when you did that to me when I was a newbie. I haven't asked a single question about cork soaking since!

NS


----------



## Flem (May 9, 2012)

C'mon, Mike! Post the video. Bwaaahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2012)

Didn't have to.........


----------



## Flem (May 9, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Didn't have to.........


 

Duh!! I missed Rocket Man's post.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2012)

I knew it was coming and I bet my buddy 2 more posts and it would be up!!! Thanks a lot guys, just when I thought I could count on y'all! I had to fork out $5!


----------



## rhoffart (May 9, 2012)

some things never change ...


----------



## tchuklobrau (May 10, 2012)

1. Thanks for posting that video, my buddy has been telling me about it for a year since we started making wine im just to lazy to look for it on youtube.


2. On topic and serious. I was told there was no need to soak corks(and yes im laughing as i type) because they get gased when they are bagged(well the non synthetic ones) and therefore are sanitized already. Bad info? Close enough to the truth? Oh and btw floor corker definitly the best purchase ever.


----------



## robie (May 10, 2012)

tchuklobrau said:


> 1. Thanks for posting that video, my buddy has been telling me about it for a year since we started making wine im just to lazy to look for it on youtube.
> 
> 
> 2. On topic and serious. I was told there was no need to soak corks(and yes im laughing as i type) because they get gased when they are bagged(well the non synthetic ones) and therefore are sanitized already. Bad info? Close enough to the truth? Oh and btw floor corker definitly the best purchase ever.



Corks are advertised as being gassed as they are packaged. I would not rely on that. As already mentioned, let the corks bask in Kmeta fumes for 30 minutes or more just before you bottle and it won't matter anymore if they were gassed just before packaging. Just make this a habit and you will be fine.


----------



## jswordy (May 10, 2012)

rocket man said:


> Did someone say cork soaker?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXTP_Jz814


 


Hmmm...isn't that inappropriate?


----------



## robie (May 10, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Hmmm...isn't that inappropriate?


I hear you. Maybe not the most appropriate, but it was first seen live on Saturday Night Live, there for the whole world to see, so what can one say.


----------



## jswordy (May 10, 2012)

I say my, my what an _interesting_ sense of discernment! Then I go


I guess if it's nationwide (like in Michigan, Illinois and New York), then it must be OK! Hmmm...



j/k robie - I do have a sense of humor, my friend!


----------



## robie (May 10, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I say my, my what an _interesting_ sense of discernment! Then I go
> 
> 
> I guess if it's nationwide (like in Michigan, Illinois and New York), then it must be OK! Hmmm...
> ...



You gotta admit that skit WAS pretty funny...


----------



## FTC Wines (May 11, 2012)

OK, back to the serious side. Can you [I do] store corks for long periods in a cork-a -dor? Some times mine are in there for 2 months between bottling sessions. Will there be any detrimental side affects? Roy


----------



## jswordy (May 11, 2012)

Well, as was already said:



homer said:


> Dont soak! A little spray and you're good to go.


 


The corkidore or whatever you want to call it as storage should not harm the corks at all long-term. I think the idea was hatched for long-term storage. I just never bother with it. I keep mine in the original opened packages, zipped up inside Ziplock freezer bags, and give them a quick spritz with kmeta before use. Never had a problem. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ibglowin (May 11, 2012)

I keep mine in a corkidor as well with a lid snapped and sealed between uses. I use a plastic quart milk jug filled with K-Meta in the center of the bucket. After 6-9 months the SO2 will dissipate even with the lid snapped. At that time its time to replace with new Sulfite.


----------

